# Diving accident video



## Melclin (Oct 14, 2009)

So..I'm never going diving again.

http://robert-lindsay.blogspot.com/2009/10/face-split-diving-accident-video.html


----------



## foxfire (Oct 14, 2009)

I am never ,never going to dive off of anything again. That was shocking!
How could they have tubed him in that mess? And secured it?


----------



## akflightmedic (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks for that site.

I had the video and kept posting it on Facebook, but they kept taking it down. Everyone was asking for a host site where they could view it and save it...good work.


----------



## medichopeful (Oct 14, 2009)

Fairly disturbing video.

Does anybody know if he survived?


----------



## Chelle (Oct 14, 2009)

medichopeful said:


> Fairly disturbing video.
> 
> Does anybody know if he survived?



The article said he died.


----------



## medichopeful (Oct 14, 2009)

Chelle said:


> The article said he died.



Oops... :glare:


----------



## bunkie (Oct 14, 2009)

Wow.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 14, 2009)

Man! Either that hurt like heck or he didn't feel a thing.  I'm guessing the latter.


----------



## Melclin (Oct 14, 2009)

*Re the tubing*

One of my lecturers presented a case study of a job he did that was very similar to this. Attempted shotgun suicide.

Said once he got past the "Oh my god where do I start" thoughts, the management wasn't actually that complicated. He tubed simply by lifting up a flap of skin (which he said may have been his tongue...it was hard to tell). Other than that he kept him sedated (both because of the tube, and because the guy was conscious when he got to him, as was this poor :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored treated for shock, although he wasn't bleeding a lot apparently.  

His pt died a few days later in ICU as did this bloke.


----------



## Sir Young (Oct 15, 2009)

Good lord. Who's hungry?


----------



## fighting17th (Oct 15, 2009)

Sir Young said:


> Good lord. Who's hungry?



I'm thinkin' a meatball sub, smothered in marinara sauce...


----------



## Melclin (Oct 15, 2009)

Chicken piziola sub....chicken pieces smothered in marinara sauce on a bed of salami....it seems more anatomically accurate somehow....its also delicious.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 15, 2009)

Me hungry.

I was eating lunch when I watched it. Matter of fact, most of my crewmates were. We all though it was a cool vid.


----------



## guardian528 (Oct 15, 2009)

i wonder if those were voluntary movements of any sort when he was in the ER. or was that just his body twitching?


----------



## firetender (Oct 15, 2009)

And there's the doctor, hands gloved, supporting either side of the guy's face and OPENING AND CLOSING THE GAP! You know the soundtrack is going, "Hey, check this OUT! He's Vertically Hinged... Oops, that's un-hinged...wait a minute; THERE! he's hinged again!!!!!"


----------



## Wee-EMT (Oct 15, 2009)

My face hurts now.....


----------



## medichopeful (Oct 16, 2009)

Wee-EMT said:


> My face hurts now.....



It's killing us.  

B)


----------



## Akulahawk (Oct 16, 2009)

foxfire said:


> I am never ,never going to dive off of anything again. That was shocking!
> How could they have tubed him in that mess? And secured it?


If he's still bleeding badly, aim for the bubbles. Otherwise, it appears that he didn't sustain injury to his larynx. In his case, you wouldn't need the laryngoscope.


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 16, 2009)

Someone got a Band-aid?


----------



## bunkie (Oct 16, 2009)

guardian528 said:


> i wonder if those were voluntary movements of any sort when he was in the ER. or was that just his body twitching?





firetender said:


> And there's the doctor, hands gloved, supporting either side of the guy's face and OPENING AND CLOSING THE GAP! You know the soundtrack is going, "Hey, check this OUT! He's Vertically Hinged... Oops, that's un-hinged...wait a minute; THERE! he's hinged again!!!!!"



I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## nomofica (Oct 16, 2009)

After reading the article and coming upon the "it's fake" part, apparently the in-hospital clip was from an attempted suicide with a 9mm. Really? People are so naive. Common sense would dictate that a 9mm would not do any sort of damage near that caliber.

I feel bad for the poor guy and his family. It was an accident, however it was it his own actions that caused his death. It was only a matter of time that it would happen if they continued to jump off the ledge as the article had stated.


----------



## foxfire (Oct 16, 2009)

Akulahawk said:


> If he's still bleeding badly, aim for the bubbles. Otherwise, it appears that he didn't sustain injury to his larynx. In his case, you wouldn't need the laryngoscope.



thanks, that makes sense.
But they were not too concerned about it flopping around and loosing the placement? How would one secure the tube? I know that balloon thing helps hold it in place, But it still is not that strong. Or is it?:unsure:


----------



## DV_EMT (Oct 16, 2009)

WOW... half of me is going "THATS FREAKING AWESOME" and the other side is saying... "that'd be a hard call to run". I feel bad for the kid. He had to learn the hard way that nobody is "immortal"... even if your young


----------



## HotelCo (Oct 17, 2009)

foxfire said:


> thanks, that makes sense.
> But they were not too concerned about it flopping around and loosing the placement? How would one secure the tube? I know that balloon thing helps hold it in place, But it still is not that strong. Or is it?:unsure:



The balloon does a pretty good job, but they were probably going to use gauze rolls to hold his face together and then just stabilize the tube that way. That's how I'd do it anyway.


----------



## foxfire (Oct 17, 2009)

HotelCo said:


> The balloon does a pretty good job, but they were probably going to use gauze rolls to hold his face together and then just stabilize the tube that way. That's how I'd do it anyway.


 
 Ok that makes sense, that way you hold the head together, and the tube in place at the same time. thanks for your input.^_^


----------



## Akulahawk (Oct 18, 2009)

foxfire said:


> thanks, that makes sense.
> But they were not too concerned about it flopping around and loosing the placement? How would one secure the tube? I know that balloon thing helps hold it in place, But it still is not that strong. Or is it?:unsure:





HotelCo said:


> The balloon does a pretty good job, but they were probably going to use gauze rolls to hold his face together and then just stabilize the tube that way. That's how I'd do it anyway.


As Hotel says, the balloon does do a pretty good job, but it's not perfect. I probably also would have used some kind of gauze roll to kind of hold the face together, but also to hold the tube in place. As to why they probably weren't too concerned about losing placement, given that I wasn't seeing much in the way of secretions or hemorrhage I'd imagine that the guy's airway could have been maintained without the tube, while they started looking for the cords to reestablish the tube... If the guy wasn't on a vent for 2 days while breathing through that tube... I'd imagine his work of breathing through the tube might just have done him in.

Whether or not he was on a vent... they don't say.


----------



## firetender (Oct 18, 2009)

*Indulge me a moment of self-reflection*

I'm an ex-medic who, while a medic, got to explore some of the more emotional, psychological and spiritual aspects of the job and survived. 

I chime in here when there's opportunity to offer a point of view that might help medics to see themselves and what they do beyond the role of Flesh Mechanic that seems to be so much a part of the "culture".

Reading my posts you'd think I stand for sensitivity.

I took one look at this video, however, and immediately showed who I am by logging in and going right for the jugular, which, in this poor schmoe's case was the only thing left intact!  I was as cold as I discourage you guys from being.

So, without even thinking too much about why, I'll stand by my insensitivity and acknowledge that in the face of overwhelming horror (can you imagine BEING that guy?) I'd prefer to laugh and NOT think about it. 

Maybe my only point is we DO have choices in how we cope.


----------



## quebebran (Oct 22, 2009)

This is horrible! I wouldn't know what to do!


----------



## piranah (Oct 22, 2009)

ABCs. thats it supportive care.get him to a surgeon...wow...i would rather stayed in the water and drowned...asleep...


----------



## quebebran (Oct 22, 2009)

Really?!? Besides ABCs...I think you are stupid just for thinking I didn't know that!


----------



## emtfarva (Oct 22, 2009)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Me hungry.
> 
> I was eating lunch when I watched it. Matter of fact, most of my crewmates were. We all though it was a cool vid.


I guess i wasn't the only one. I was eating while watching, thought it was gross, but oddly did not have the urge to throw up, and couldn't take my eyes away.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Oct 23, 2009)

Just wait tell next week, there will be something similar to this on "Trauma" but he will survive from the quick acting paramedics doing a complete field surgery...


----------



## kittaypie (Oct 23, 2009)

my friend sent me this video right as i was sitting down to a spaghetti and meatball dinner...


----------



## twinstar_ca (Oct 24, 2009)

not really a lot of difference to this and some of the "shotgun suicide" calls i have been to in the past.. the main difference is he was alive to begin with..

regardless of how we choose to cope with these types of calls, it really all comes down to the basics... A, B, C's.. at least that's the way i see it... 

must have been a hell of a shock to the swim buddy who rolled him over in the water...


----------



## piranah (Oct 24, 2009)

shoot the tube for the bubbles.....


----------



## Nova (Oct 25, 2009)

EMT11KDL said:


> Just wait tell next week, there will be something similar to this on "Trauma" but he will survive from the quick acting paramedics doing a complete field surgery...



LOL guaranteed


----------



## mcgrubbs (Oct 25, 2009)

I just got up from breakfast table and immediately found/watched this.

My reaction is my standard one:  It aggravates me how people will do such stupid/dangerous things.


----------



## Cory (Oct 25, 2009)

I was so tired when I started watching it, that hit me like a truck...


----------



## FireStrut (Oct 27, 2009)

Bless his heart, that had to have hurt.


----------



## FutureParamedic609 (Nov 11, 2009)

Gosh that's crazy! That poor kid. 

You will never get me to jump off anything that requires clearance of a cement slab...no way. 

Gosh, that's just..wow. 

Emily


----------



## kd7emt (Nov 11, 2009)

That's horrific and tragic.  What a waste.

One question:  I would have thought there'd be more blood in the ER.  I noticed copious amounts in the water, but head wounds bleed so much, and with such a cavernous wound...

Is there a treatment that lessens that sort of bleeding?  I didn't see anything special other than the tube...


----------

